# Water change when there is a bubble nest



## vibs (Jul 16, 2011)

Hi All,

My Betta just built his first bubble nest and he is guarding it all the time.
Am having some fungus infection in the tank.
I have to take him out and clean the tank inside out.

He is guarding it very closely. when i put my finger on the side of the tank near the nest he flares. But in other places he jus playfully follows the finger.

Is it ok to take him out and do the change. I dont want to stress him !

Appreciate your response.


----------



## YoshesMom (Mar 15, 2011)

yes its fine he will just make a new one ive had to destroy some epic bubble nests before and its sad but its clean fresh water that usually spurs them into bubble building action


----------



## TwilightNite (Mar 3, 2011)

Yes, I you destroy the nest it will make them want to make bigger better ones.
BTW could you post pics of the bubbles nest?


----------

